# .



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I remember the "things happen" thread. This little doeling was born 02/04/21, is she weaned yet? So, kids would be due in September when she will be 7-71/2 months old. I feel sorry for the doeling just thinking about the toll pregnancy and kidding would have on her young developing body and immature mindset.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope for her the best, be there for her.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Hope for her the best, be there for her.


I will be there for her every step of the way.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I remember the "things happen" thread. This little doeling was born 02/04/21, is she weaned yet? So, kids would be due in September when she will be 7-71/2 months old. I feel sorry for the doeling just thinking about the toll pregnancy and kidding would have on her young developing body and immature mindset.


Yes she is weaned. If at any point i think it would be best or if she does not grow I will most likely lute her.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Update. She is enjoying her day in the big pen with her 4 friends lol she is the goat in the background behind the other goats lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Why not do the bloods any way. I really hope she is not bred


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Why not do the bloods any way. I really hope she is not bred


I probably will.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Is the blood work negative or positive?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Lil Boogie said:


> I haven't gotten a blood test done so far. I've been sooooooo busy with buying/selling goats and ive also got a bunch of things going on in real life right now...


Day 121 today, is Trixy with kids?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wellll......


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Yay.


.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lil Boogie said:


> I haven't gotten a blood test done so far. I've been sooooooo busy with buying/selling goats and ive also got a bunch of things going on in real life right now...



Ok i am going to sound the jerk here but dang! You knew she was possibly bred. Did nothing. Even if you could not pull blood you could have called the vet and asked for lute two weeks after the possible breeding. To make sure it did not happen. Now you still are not positive because you are too busy buying and selling goats.... really? You should be responsible and not ignore a possible catastrophy with this lil doeling. This should have been done months ago. New goats are not so important to neglect the ones you already have. If buying and selling goats is more important to you than truly taking the best care of the ones that you do have.... you probably need step back and rethink if you even need to be keeping any of them. Geez. I am sure you will not like this reply but dang take care of the ones that you do have and quit with the new shiny things! Because if you have time for buying and selling then you have time for taking care of what you already have! Buying and selling takes a LOT more time than pulling blood or calling the vet to ask for lute. Stop being irresponsible and start doing the right things for your livestock.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you @Sfgwife for having the courage to speak the truth and nothing but the truth. I will go on record as having the same opinions and values regarding the care and management of livestock as well. Will stand beside you in the "sounding like a jerk" club. I openly admit to actually crying when I read the same post because it was heartbreaking for me. I was too outraged to say anything, a little scared to speak up, and didn't trust myself to be able to handle a response as diplomatically as you have.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree, things should of been taken care of early on.
Less stress on the doeling for sure, if she is pregnant.

If the doeling has no udder or changes by now, most likely she isn’t pregnant.
But sometimes too, they can throw us a curve ball.

When a goat needs attention, we as breeders must address the issue right away.
As mentioned, it doesn’t take long to do, so we work around our busy lives and schedules to make that time for a goat in need. I know I do.

My goats eat before I do, they come first.

If she isn’t pregnant, that is good.
Be aware, if this should happen again.
Do things differently.
If she had been or is pregnant, she could die giving birth or get torn very easily during birthing and will bleed out being that small and young.

Or another thing which could happen is, you would have to pay a vet much more for a C section. Much more than a lute shot.
Even then, with a C section, she is still at risk for infection and may not heal well.

There are times when things can go well but, it can be very risky depending on the kid.

We are concerned for any bred youngster, so don’t get us wrong.
We want to educate to save lives.
We care.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sfgwife said:


> Ok i am going to sound the jerk here but dang! You knew she was possibly bred. Did nothing. Even if you could not pull blood you could have called the vet and asked for lute two weeks after the possible breeding. To make sure it did not happen. Now you still are not positive because you are too busy buying and selling goats.... really? You should be responsible and not ignore a possible catastrophy with this lil doeling. This should have been done months ago. New goats are not so important to neglect the ones you already have. If buying and selling goats is more important to you than truly taking the best care of the ones that you do have.... you probably need step back and rethink if you even need to be keeping any of them. Geez. I am sure you will not like this reply but dang take care of the ones that you do have and quit with the new shiny things! Because if you have time for buying and selling then you have time for taking care of what you already have! Buying and selling takes a LOT more time than pulling blood or calling the vet to ask for lute. Stop being irresponsible and start doing the right things for your livestock.


No your not being a jerk and I am not made! I could not ever be made at someone being concerned about my goat, your trying to help I know. And I must thank you for having the courage to speak up as most people wont because they are afraid. Yes the first 4 months I was sure she was bred (although she never got an udder or got a big belly or showed any signs of being pregnant), then two weeks ago she came into a strong heat (walking the fence between her and the bucks, swollen backend, heat discharge etc.) but anyway. The new goats I have (and am getting in a few days/week) are ones I spoke for before they were born🙂. I now have two big pastures were I can keep my bucks away from my doe(s) at all times so that will help on this never happening again (Thank goodness!). If I'm being honest, the past 8 months have been crazy. I have lost two family members. My 96 year old papa has not been doing good for almost 6 months, then, a month ago he fell and brock his wrist in two places and he has been throwing up almost everything he eats, we are the only ones who have been taking care of him...everyday...... don't take that wrong that im trying to excuse myself because there is no excuse for not being responsible! And I know I could have done more...Like I said, there is no excuse for me. Thankfully everything is leveling out and ive had more time on my hands to take better care of my babies like I used too. so, Thank you again. It takes a LOT of courage to say the words you just did, so thank you.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Thank you @Sfgwife for having the courage to speak the truth and nothing but the truth. I will go on record as having the same opinions and values regarding the care and management of livestock as well. Will stand beside you in the "sounding like a jerk" club. I openly admit to actually crying when I read the same post because it was heartbreaking for me. I was too outraged to say anything, a little scared to speak up, and didn't trust myself to be able to handle a response as diplomatically as you have.


Let me tell you now, if you ever have anything to say, just say it!! non of yall on here can ever make me made! because I know yall just want whats best & just want to help! dont feel scared to speak up to me, because like I said, I know yall are here to help and yall want what's best for everyone's goats! I could never have any hard feeling towards yall for me not being responsible. That would be wrong of me for getting made at someone just trying to help & show concern! Like I said im not made at any of you! yall have helped me oh so much..and I am very grateful for all of you!😊 just remember, you can tell, say anything to me and I will not be made! im just happy to be a part of this wonderful, Wonderful community!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Reading all this makes me grateful to be a part of this community. I’m proud of those who spoke up. I’m proud of LB’s response. Hopefully this was a lesson learned the easy way by some miraculous grace. 

For someone like me who is still learning, I feel fortunate to read all the information and learn what we should do in these situations, so hearing all that needed to be said matters to those of us who simply don’t know yet. 

This is a great example of why this community is amazing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Lil Boogie said:


> I haven't gotten a blood test done so far. I've been sooooooo busy with buying/selling goats and ive also got a bunch of things going on in real life right now...


Written words are left open to the interpretation of the person reading them. Without being able to hear the tone of voice or read the body language clues, it can be difficult. I felt this comment was flippant and uncaring towards to the future health of the doeling.



Lil Boogie said:


> Let me tell you now, if you ever have anything to say, just say it!!


I have extremely passionate feelings against an animal of any type being bred during adolescence. And would opt to terminate the pregnancy once it was possible to perform a pregnancy test, to insure the animal was able to achieve future physical development without the drain of gestation being added. Personally, I've not had to make these decisions.



Lil Boogie said:


> dont feel scared to speak up to me, because like I said, I know yall are here to help and yall want what's best for everyone's goats!


My fear of speaking up was 100% based on how I reacted towards the post. I was afraid that if I were to write a response at that particular moment, it would come across as lashing out because there was a large amount of anger inside of me. For what it is worth, at times my words can be viscous and hurtful when expressed during certain moods. I also felt an overwhelmingly strong amount of concern, sadness and pity for Trixy as well. Yep, had a good cry, got the sadness out and purged the outrage as well. Marked the thread to follow it and let it rest until checking back again.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

.


----------

